# Good Job RMEF!!! The Wolf Now Returned To Wyoming Control



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

About time...now maybe we get it delisted in Utah as well so that our management plan can take place and those mystery sightings will be acknowledged and tags issued, since they don't belong in Utah anyway!

Here's the official link:

http://www.fws.gov/mountain-prairie/ea/ ... 20Wolf.cfm


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Good Job RMEF!!! The Wolf Now Returned To Wyoming Contr*

It's nice to see those over grown coyotes FINALLY turned over to the state of Wyoming. I agree entirely with the delisting of wolves here in Utah. It's only a matter of time before the sightings become a little more common and really take a toll on the herds.


----------

